# Calder Fire Status? [Timber Lodge and Grand Residence Club, Lake Tahoe scheduled to re-open Sep17.]



## SeaDoc (Aug 18, 2021)

Anyone staying in Lake Tahoe? A rapid fire appears to be heading toward South Lake Tahoe. Please share anything! Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2021)

*[Sorry we hijacked the Marriott forum!   ]*

It's big, and it's awful, but it's not really that close to Tahoe. It's actually further away from Lake Tahoe than Reno is, if that gives you some context. The Tamarack Fire is actually a little closer, but it's like 80% under control. Of course, the air quality is going to be bad - the AQI is 141 today.





*I like this fire map: https://nifc.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=b1ced64f98ae4208841e28afb403ec89*


----------



## SeaDoc (Aug 18, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> It's big, and it's awful, but it's not really that close to Tahoe. It's actually further away from Lake Tahoe than Reno is, if that gives you some context. The Tamarack Fire is actually a little closer, but it's like 80% under control. Of course, the air quality is going to be bad.
> 
> View attachment 38849
> 
> *Map: https://nifc.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=b1ced64f98ae4208841e28afb403ec89*



It’s scary as Kyburz on 50 is being evacuated now. Heading fast toward so Lake Tahoe!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2021)

Kyburz is 29 miles away from Tahoe.


----------



## SeaDoc (Aug 18, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Kyburz is 29 miles away from Tahoe.



Fire is moving fast!!! Be safe…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2021)

This is not a good time to visit Tahoe because of the air quality, but the fire is not threatening Lake Tahoe. 

Lake Tahoe is the jewel of the Sierras and I can assure you that CA and NV will move heaven and earth to protect it.


----------



## SeaDoc (Aug 18, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> This is not a good time to visit Tahoe because of the air quality, but the fire is not threatening Lake Tahoe.
> 
> Lake Tahoe is the jewel of the Sierras and I can assure you that CA and NV will move heaven and earth to protect it.



I appreciate your optimism! I was just there for the Tamarack fire! I’m not as optimistic… Dixie fire in the north Lake Tahoe area remains uncontrolled for weeks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2021)

I have a home in NV, so I'm pretty familiar with the area.: 

• The Dixie fire is north of Lake Tahoe, but it's not in the Lake Tahoe "area." Greenville, which is more or less the southern edge of the Dixie fire is 102 miles north of Lake Tahoe. 

•The Dixie fire is in the top left corner of this map. 

•The Caldor fire is on the bottom left, and the Tamarack fire is on the bottom right:


----------



## SeaDoc (Aug 18, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> I have a home in NV, so I'm pretty familiar with the area.:
> 
> • The Dixie fire is north of Lake Tahoe, but it's not in the Lake Tahoe "area." Greenville, which is more or less the southern edge of the Dixie fire is 102 miles north of Lake Tahoe.
> 
> ...



Air quality in the Northstar aka north Lake Tahoe fire has resulted in significant restrictions due to the Dixie fire. Similar situation from the Tamarack fire. I find this new fire which is moving quickly most concerning for the South Lake Tahoe area. Heavenly gondola closed today due to air quality from this fire!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 18, 2021)

Just saw an alert from CalTrans - if you are traveling to Tahoe using Hwy 50, expect significant delays due to this fire.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2021)

Hwy. 50 is the north perimeter of the Caldor fire, and I expect it to be closed before the day is over.  Due to the air quaility and traffic issues, this is not the time to visit Tahoe or Reno, but if you can't avoid it, 80 would be your best choice.  It's farther, but it takes you away from the fire and fire traffic. The Caldor fire is between Hwy 50 and Hwy 88, so I would avoid them both.


----------



## vikingsholm (Aug 18, 2021)

SeaDoc, you're being a bit of an alarmist especially with all those exclamation marks.

This fire definitely bears watching, but so did the Tamarack and they brought that under control.

It's not a great time to visit there due to smoke right now, but not about to burn down overnight either.

Even the local paper is not raising alarms for the basin yet:









						Caldor Fire grows to more than 53k acres, destroys 50 homes
					

Update: 3:45 p.m. — The Sierra News Bulletin is reporting specialized firefighting equipment arrived Wednesday afternoon and will be helping fight the fire.




					www.tahoedailytribune.com
				




"Residents in Lake Tahoe are not in any danger at this time as the fire is not in the basin."

They say there also that full containment is expected by Aug. 31, and El Dorado National Forest is closed to the public until late September.


----------



## SeaDoc (Aug 18, 2021)

vikingsholm said:


> SeaDoc, you're being a bit of an alarmist especially with all those exclamation marks.
> 
> This fire definitely bears watching, but so did the Tamarack and they brought that under control.
> 
> ...



Give it time. Dixie fire trucks have been released to calder fire given the speed of this fire, and its direction toward South Lake Tahoe.



			https://www.sacbee.com/news/california/fires/article253570194.html
		



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikingsholm (Aug 18, 2021)

SeaDoc said:


> Give it time. Dixie fire trucks have been released to calder fire given the speed of this fire, and its direction toward South Lake Tahoe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a bad fire, but it's nowhere near ready to burn down the shores of Tahoe. They'll be focusing on the east side of it if it burns in the direction of the lake, and a few weather breaks and they'll have some perimeters. It's in some pretty inaccessible territory where it started. The winds switched from SW to NE today, which means it would not spread mostly towards the lake if these are prevailing winds today.


----------



## SeaDoc (Aug 18, 2021)

vikingsholm said:


> It's a bad fire, but it's nowhere near ready to burn down the shores of Tahoe. They'll be focusing on the east side of it if it burns in the direction of the lake, and a few weather breaks and they'll have some perimeters. It's in some pretty inaccessible territory where it started. The winds switched from SW to NE today, which means it would not spread mostly towards the lake if these are prevailing winds today.



Peace out…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2021)

Based on what they did with the Tamarack fire, I expect that they will try to hold the line at Hwy. 50. With the Tamarack fire, they stopped it at Hwy. 88. They are also trying to protect the heavily populated area along Hwy. 50, especially, between the fire and Polock Pines.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 18, 2021)

I live in South Bay and today's Air Quality index is 113  We can smell the smoke outside and the sky looks hazy. We were supposed to go to Tahoe this weekend to visit friends but canceled as our friends told us the air quality was really bad in Incline Village.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 18, 2021)

LisaH said:


> I live in South Bay and today's Air Quality index is 113  We can smell the smoke outside and the sky looks hazy. We were supposed to go to Tahoe this weekend to visit friends but canceled as our friends told us the air quality was really bad in Incline Village.



I am in San Jose, and today is the first day of bad air strong smoke smell here.  Between the fires and drought its getting scary around here..


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2021)

This is in the Caldor fire zone:








						Bikini-clad Bay Area woman started fire near Tahoe, officials say
					

Deputies said that she admitted to starting the fire.




					www.sfgate.com
				




Dixie Fire Arsonist:








						A Former College Professor Accused Of Serial Arson Is Denied Bail In California
					

"Where [Gary] Maynard went, fires started. Not just once, but over and over again," the government said in a court memorandum.




					www.npr.org


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 18, 2021)

I am so sad. We are supposed to be traveling to South Lake Tahoe on vacation next Saturday 8/28. I  think we have to cancel this vacation again. This was rescheduled from last summer.


----------



## vikingsholm (Aug 19, 2021)

vlapinta said:


> I am so sad. We are supposed to be traveling to South Lake Tahoe on vacation next Saturday 8/28. I  think we have to cancel this vacation again. This was rescheduled from last summer.


vlapinta, you might want to consider rescheduling for mid to late June next year. Years ago I used to avoid that time up there because it was a common time for afternoon thunderstorms before the dry weather hits more in July-Sept, but in recent years it seems to have less rain in June to spoil outdoor activities than it used to - maybe partly because of the drought. It's less likely to have fires that early too, but who can say anymore?

I was in South Tahoe for 3 weeks during the Tamarack fire, and was fortunate that the winds kept the smoke away for all but 3 days of that, then some timely and unusual rains without much lightning/thunder doused it for a few days to reduce the fire growth and smoke. I think it unlikely that such helpful rains will hit the Caldor fire in this current time period, and that's going to burn awhile. With winds often from the west, the smoke will probably cover Tahoe more than the Tamarack fire did, which was south and east of Tahoe, so the Tamarack fire smoke largely blew to the east into Nevada.

I drove through Hwy 89 past Markleeville after they controlled the Tamarack fire. There were burned trees before and after the town, but it looked like they mostly spared the town from burning, at least what I could see from the road. On the drive continuing down to 395 over Monitor Pass, there were burned areas visible here and there, but not as bad as I expected. Perhaps much of the burned area was backcountry away from the roads' viewsheds.


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 20, 2021)

My problem is if I don't go I cannot reschedule the week so I lose my timeshare week, plus my airline tickets. We are trying to decide if its worth it to take a chance and go, or just cancel


----------



## klpca (Aug 20, 2021)

Not sure if this will help anyone but my daughter who lives in Truckee said that the air quality was good yesterday. It was awful the day before. It comes and goes.

At any rate, Heavenly has a webcam so you can see for yourself. https://www.skiheavenly.com/the-mountain/mountain-conditions/mountain-cams.aspx
I know that it is not optimal to travel with smoky conditions, but we were in South Lake Tahoe last year during the Slink fire and still managed a few good days. We had a couple of fabulously clear days and a few truly awful days. You can check other webcams and take some day trips away from the lake if the air quality is poor. I wouldn't personally lose a week + airfare if I could help it but I am a penny pincher so ymmv.

Also, here is the link to the CalFire page for the Caldor fire: https://www.fire.ca.gov/incidents/2021/8/14/caldor-fire/


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 20, 2021)

SeaDoc said:


> Air quality in the Northstar aka north Lake Tahoe fire has resulted in significant restrictions due to the Dixie fire. Similar situation from the Tamarack fire. I find this new fire which is moving quickly most concerning for the South Lake Tahoe area. Heavenly gondola closed today due to air quality from this fire!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You keep beating this horse.  Calder is extremely unlikely to burn South Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 20, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I am in San Jose, and today is the first day of bad air strong smoke smell here.  Between the fires and drought its getting scary around here..



In Vegas, I could stare at the sun without protection yesterday evening.  It was an orange ball from the smoke.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 20, 2021)

I talked to a friend who lives in Grass Valley (off highway 49 about an hour from Lake Tahoe).  They were almost evacuated with one of the fires.  She said they haven't been able to see their mountains in weeks.


----------



## 10spro (Aug 20, 2021)

vlapinta said:


> My problem is if I don't go I cannot reschedule the week so I lose my timeshare week, plus my airline tickets. We are trying to decide if its worth it to take a chance and go, or just cancel


We are in the same boat and decided to go knowing it’s a day to day scenario depending on the wind. I am monitoring purpleair and weather.com. The last few days were pretty good but this next week it will be bad again during our week. As long as you are prepared for that going in you can make the right decision for you.


----------



## melissy123 (Aug 20, 2021)

klpca said:


> Not sure if this will help anyone but my daughter who lives in Truckee said that the air quality was good yesterday. It was awful the day before. It comes and goes.
> 
> At any rate, Heavenly has a webcam so you can see for yourself. https://www.skiheavenly.com/the-mountain/mountain-conditions/mountain-cams.aspx
> I know that it is not optimal to travel with smoky conditions, but we were in South Lake Tahoe last year during the Slink fire and still managed a few good days. We had a couple of fabulously clear days and a few truly awful days. You can check other webcams and take some day trips away from the lake if the air quality is poor. I wouldn't personally lose a week + airfare if I could help it but I am a penny pincher so ymmv.
> ...


I believe the winds have shifted again and Tahoe area about to get really smoky again.
We just cancelled a trip to Yellowstone and Grand Tetons that was supposed to start today.  today in Yellowstone is a good air quality day but there’s smoke pretty much everywhere surrounding that area. I did lose some money but thought it was a better alternative to huddling in our room, without AC, and wondering and worrying when the air was going to clear.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 20, 2021)

The fire has gotten larger, but it hasn't jumped Hwy 50, and it's no closer to Tahoe.  The articles that I read said that Hwy 50 is where the fire crews are taking a stand - that's were they want to stop it.

The strange wishbone shape of the fire is because the fire crews are focusing on protecting the middle area where there is a small community and scattered homes.


----------



## klpca (Aug 20, 2021)

melissy123 said:


> I believe the winds have shifted again and Tahoe area about to get really smoky again.
> We just cancelled a trip to Yellowstone and Grand Tetons that was supposed to start today.  today in Yellowstone is a good air quality day but there’s smoke pretty much everywhere surrounding that area. I did lose some money but thought it was a better alternative to huddling in our room, without AC, and wondering and worrying when the air was going to clear.


True. We were at the Marriott so we always had AC. My daughter is tired of the smoke - it's been most of the summer. There are good days and bad days. It's so unpredictable.


----------



## davidvel (Aug 21, 2021)

Hwy 50 was closed this afternoon.


----------



## SeaDoc (Aug 22, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> You keep beating this horse.  Calder is extremely unlikely to burn South Lake Tahoe.



You may say I'm an alarmist or beating horses ( I don't beat any animal ) - Here's the latest, and please compare to previous maps - 0 % containment









						Calder Fire Area and Evacuation Order
					





					gabon.bpositivenow.com
				




Heavenly has been officially closed for the remainder of the summer:  
*HEAVENLY IS NOW CLOSED FOR SUMMER*
Due to continued wildfire threat to the Lake Tahoe region, Heavenly is now closed for the summer. Our team is now turning our attention to winter as we get ready to welcome you back to the slopes this November. Check back here for more information as we get closer to Opening Day 2021/22.


----------



## Fallenone (Aug 22, 2021)

vlapinta said:


> My problem is if I don't go I cannot reschedule the week so I lose my timeshare week, plus my airline tickets. We are trying to decide if its worth it to take a chance and go, or just cancel


I live in Reno and this summer is just the worst. Nobody can say what the air would be like next weekend but for the past month or so we get about 1 day per week for OK air. A lot of the smoke is coming from Dixie and that inferno is nowhere near ending. Air quality is at the mercy of wind direction but being in a basin, there will be a lot of smoke trapped within unless relatively strong wind blow them out.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 22, 2021)

Although the fire is large it is on the west slope of the Sierras. It would need to cross a lot of granite to go into the east slope and also burn the desolation wilderness before it hits west Tahoe. That's a lot of territory.


----------



## 10spro (Aug 23, 2021)

We lasted 2 days at Marriott Timber Lodge. We even brought an air purifier with us. It couldn't keep up after air quality hit 200+. We left at 680. Currently 774. So much depends on the winds. South Lake Tahoe is not a good place to be right now, but you'd be surprised how many people were out milling around like it was just another normal day.


----------



## SeaDoc (Aug 25, 2021)

Calder Fire now 20 miles from So. Lake Tahoe:









						A Wildfire Is Heading For Lake Tahoe, Sending Ash Raining Down On Tourists
					

A California fire that gutted hundreds of homes is advancing toward Lake Tahoe as thousands of firefighters try to box in the flames and tourists are enveloped in a thick yellow haze.




					www.npr.org
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeM132 (Aug 26, 2021)

SeaDoc said:


> Calder Fire now 20 miles from So. Lake Tahoe:


I've been watching this closely since it began. We're scheduled to come out to Sacramento 9/23, drive to Mariposa, see Yosemite a couple days then drive up 49 and over 50 to Marriott in SLT. I don't know how long these fires normally burn, but I'd think 40 days or so would be pretty long. It seems like everything is working against us ever going on vacation again. Next one is Hawaii (rescheduled from Covid already) and those guys are now asking tourists to stay out. Anyway, it appears CalFire has just recently sent in the big guns to this Caldor fire (those from NY general area...does this always remind you of the defunct discount dept store?) so maybe they will get a handle on it. Air quality seems mostly dependent upon whatever the wind of the day is. A month ago we were smoked out here in PA due to California smoke. Was supposed to be a real high haze but came right down to the surface for a couple days. 
Out goal to visit most of California before it 1. falls off into Ocean 2. mudslides to oblivion 3. burns down look like they may have started too late. 
We have almost a month for this to settle down and clear up. Or we have to forfeit our week at Timber Lodge last week of Sept.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 26, 2021)

MikeM132 said:


> I've been watching this closely since it began. We're scheduled to come out to Sacramento 9/23, drive to Mariposa, see Yosemite a couple days then drive up 49 and over 50 to Marriott in SLT. I don't know how long these fires normally burn, but I'd think 40 days or so would be pretty long. It seems like everything is working against us ever going on vacation again. Next one is Hawaii (rescheduled from Covid already) and those guys are now asking tourists to stay out. Anyway, it appears CalFire has just recently sent in the big guns to this Caldor fire (those from NY general area...does this always remind you of the defunct discount dept store?) so maybe they will get a handle on it. Air quality seems mostly dependent upon whatever the wind of the day is. A month ago we were smoked out here in PA due to California smoke. Was supposed to be a real high haze but came right down to the surface for a couple days.
> Out goal to visit most of California before it 1. falls off into Ocean 2. mudslides to oblivion 3. burns down look like they may have started too late.
> We have almost a month for this to settle down and clear up. Or we have to forfeit our week at Timber Lodge last week of Sept.



The Chinchaga fire, in 1950 British Columbia, lasted 5 months!  (I looked that up, I'm not Cliff Claven).

Looking at some past wildfires, it looks like two months isn't exactly atypical for a major fire, I see quite a few that started in August and were fully extinguished in October.

AFA leaving Yosemite, if you exit at Lee Vining, you can take 395 to 50, the Tamarack fire has already spend much of the fuel in that little corner of 50.


----------



## MikeM132 (Aug 26, 2021)

[QUOTE="Ty1on, post: 2657382, member: 82353"

AFA leaving Yosemite, if you exit at Lee Vining, you can take 395 to 50, the Tamarack fire has already spend much of the fuel in that little corner of 50.
[/QUOTE]
I looked at that 120 route through the park and over to Lee Vining. Two issues....one, wife HATES steep mountain roads, so I was going to avoid this one (although it looks scenic and we'd get to see where High Plains Drifter was filmed). Two, it looked like a fire had gone right over 395. We'll play it by ear. We do want to see Yosemite (taking brother with us and that is a bucket list thing for him and he is not well). If we can't get to Lake Tahoe we'll figure something out. I hate to lose another week, but this is an Interval trade and I think you're out of luck if something happens where you can't go. On the bright side, brother is a smoker. He may feel he can get away with it now with the air like it is. I have told him California is a pretty healthy state and the smoking section of California is Nevada.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 26, 2021)

MikeM132 said:


> I looked at that 120 route through the park and over to Lee Vining. Two issues....one, wife HATES steep mountain roads, so I was going to avoid this one (although it looks scenic and we'd get to see where High Plains Drifter was filmed). Two, it looked like a fire had gone right over 395. We'll play it by ear. We do want to see Yosemite (taking brother with us and that is a bucket list thing for him and he is not well). If we can't get to Lake Tahoe we'll figure something out. I hate to lose another week, but this is an Interval trade and I think you're out of luck if something happens where you can't go. On the bright side, brother is a smoker. He may feel he can get away with it now with the air like it is. I have told him California is a pretty healthy state and the smoking section of California is Nevada.


She would find the drive from the park exit toward Lee Vining to be hairy in a few places, not gonna lie.  In the park itself, it isn't too bad albeit a bit slow going for my taste.  If you can get her to close her eyes and relax for that 15 minutes toward Lee Vining, you're gold.

As far as crossing burnt out stretches, you can't go through long stretches of the Sierra Nevadas without seeing forest in various stages of burnout and regrowth.  The part of 395 that was crossed by the Tamarack fire should only be about 10 minutes of driving, from Topaz to about the Smith Valley turnoff.

It would probably help you understand my directions if I explain that I misread SLT as SLC.


----------



## MikeM132 (Aug 27, 2021)

Thanks. I think we'll take Tioga Road. She has survived some roads like this before. My phone rang at about 8500 feet climbing Haleakela on Maui and I she screamed at me not to touch it (good cell service on Verizon up there, by the way).  I have zero concern over charred scenery. I do have concern about driving down a road with burning trees alongside. That's all. Now just hoping S Lake Tahoe clears up in a couple weeks.


----------



## melissy123 (Aug 27, 2021)

Dixie fire has been burning for over six weeks. I‘ve read some comments that the authorities have decided to just let that burn (but not actually saying that  for obvious reasons) instead of trying to contain it.
Caldor fire though will be treated differently. it’s headed towards some very expensive real estate in Lake Tahoe.  I have a trip planned for Lake Tahoe at the end of September as well.  We spent a week in August 2020 at Lake Tahoe in smoky conditions. Not a good experience. I feel for the residents there. They’ve had a whole summer like this.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 27, 2021)

melissy123 said:


> Dixie fire has been burning for over six weeks. I‘ve read some comments that the authorities have decided to just let that burn (but not actually saying that for obvious reasons) instead of trying to contain it.


Unless there is threat to life or property, this is generally the best course of action. A fire this year prevents more fires for years to come. The lack of cyclical fires is really what is causing serious wildfires.


----------



## MikeM132 (Aug 28, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> U. The lack of cyclical fires is really what is causing serious wildfires.


You are apparently not aboard the climate change bandwagon. It is responsible for everything they can't directly blamed on something else. You are largely correct, and additionally "fuel reduction" efforts in California have been mostly axed in recent years in the budget. Also, in many areas (not North, so much) the coverage of vegetation is actually vastly higher today than 100 years ago (like landscaping). This is what is burning. It's not all PGE, greenhouse gas, happy talking cows farting or whatever. This is caused by natural weather cycles compounded by a number or population-related issues plus possibly global warming.


----------



## Janann (Aug 28, 2021)

The Lake Tahoe Visitors Authority is recommending that people do not visit the area.









						All About Lake Tahoe, California/Nevada | Visit South Lake Tahoe
					

Welcome to your one-stop-shop for everything you need to know about Lake Tahoe . Browse hotels, things to do, restaurants, events & more in South Lake Tahoe. Lake Tahoe, California has adventure during all seasons, so check out everything Tahoe has to offer and book your stay now.




					tahoesouth.com


----------



## SeaDoc (Aug 28, 2021)

__





						A hellish summer in Lake Tahoe: Choked in smoke with the Caldor fire closing in fast
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 28, 2021)

Folks: *No *_*climate change debate*_ please. Discuss this fire from a travel perspective and avoid inflammatory topics. 

This ain't the COVID forum...


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 28, 2021)

SeaDoc said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True:  choked in smoke.
False and sensationalist: closing in fast.


----------



## lreis (Aug 29, 2021)

I have a Timber Lodge reservation starting 9/18 and it doesn’t look like we’ll be going due to the fire.  If I cancel, and the points go into a holding account, do I have til 12/22 to use them, or was that date extended just for COVID related cancellations?


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 29, 2021)

lreis said:


> I have a Timber Lodge reservation starting 9/18 and it doesn’t look like we’ll be going due to the fire.  If I cancel, and the points go into a holding account, do I have til 12/22 to use them, or was that date extended just for COVID related cancellations?


Not unless the points you used to make the ressie already had a 12/2022 end date.


----------



## tahoe (Aug 29, 2021)

@ about the 1 minute mark, they state about 2 weeks to contain the fire.


----------



## MikeM132 (Aug 30, 2021)

I've been watching the incident Zoom recording on YouTube daily. They give a real complete picture of exactly what's happening. I get the feeling at this point there is a lot of uncertainty. I am still hoping we can come out at Sept 25, but not if the area is closed.


----------



## SeaDoc (Aug 30, 2021)

Thousands Are Racing To Flee A Lake Tahoe Resort City As A Huge Wildfire Spreads
					

Evacuation warnings issued for the tourist city of South Lake Tahoe, population 22,000, have turned into orders as the Caldor Fire rages nearby.




					www.npr.org
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm not sure this has been posted, but if you want to watch the Caldor fire reports it is: https://www.fire.ca.gov/incidents/2021/8/14/caldor-fire/
There is a good evacuation map there in the notes, but here it is: www.tinyurl.com/EDSOEVAC
If you have a So. Lake Tahoe vacation scheduled right now, I'd plan on it being canceled as they are under evacuation warning. Yesterday was a very bad day for this fire.


----------



## tahoe (Aug 30, 2021)

It is an evacuation order now.  There is another thread on the Western US timeshare group tracking similar info.


----------



## tahoe (Aug 30, 2021)

The other thread:








						Lake Tahoe
					

Any updates on the smoke and weather conditions at Lake Tahoe?  Been checking  https://www2.purpleair.com/   and  https://ucanr.edu/sites/fire/Safety/Current/  plus looking at  https://www.gotahoenorth.com/webcams/   None of it looks good, but would like some in put from someone that has been...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## vikingsholm (Aug 31, 2021)

Well SeaDoc, you were early, but ultimately the nightmare scenario you posited seems to be playing out.

I thought they would be able to stop it somewhere along the way from its starting point 30 miles away, but fires have taken on a newly menacing character in this drought stricken era. I hope most fervently that the firefighters can stand some serious ground as it enters town.


----------



## 10spro (Aug 31, 2021)

vikingsholm said:


> Well SeaDoc, you were early, but ultimately the nightmare scenario you posited seems to be playing out.
> 
> I thought they would be able to stop it somewhere along the way from its starting point 30 miles away, but fires have taken on a newly menacing character in this drought stricken era. I hope most fervently that the firefighters can stand some serious ground as it enters town.


I've been following the fire scanners on Twitter. They said there have been only 2 times a wildfire has crossed the Sierra's, first was Dixie, second was Caldor. It is historic for all the wrong reasons, eerie and apocalyptic. Winds are supposed to be worse on Tuesday. Still not to Meyers yet but very dangerously close.


----------



## MikeM132 (Aug 31, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> I'm not sure this has been posted, but if you want to watch the Caldor fire reports it is: https://www.fire.ca.gov/incidents/2021/8/14/caldor-fire/


I have been watching these "community meetings" for a few days. There are two a day. I have found this pretty concise info right from the horses mouth.




 this one was yesterday on YouTube. I think you can watch on Facebook and Zoom live. They post these online like an hour or so after the meeting.


----------



## SeaDoc (Aug 31, 2021)

vikingsholm said:


> Well SeaDoc, you were early, but ultimately the nightmare scenario you posited seems to be playing out.
> 
> I thought they would be able to stop it somewhere along the way from its starting point 30 miles away, but fires have taken on a newly menacing character in this drought stricken era. I hope most fervently that the firefighters can stand some serious ground as it enters town.



I saw it coming! Naysayers be damned… Best to listen, and consider the possibilities than to demean those with differing views.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 31, 2021)

The "Property Updates" link on owners.marriottvacationclub.com and on marriott.com for both Timber Lodge and Grand Residence Club, Lake Tahoe read:

_"This property has been temporarily closed."
"This property is under weather advisory."_

At one time that would mean Marriott and/or II would work with displaced owners/guests to offer some type of replacement interval but now, with the massive impact COVID has had on inventory, it's anyone's guess what will happen.

If your reservation has been impacted, please consider letting TUGgers know the outcome. Thanks!


----------



## SeaDoc (Aug 31, 2021)

Why Tuesday is a 'worst case scenario' day for South Lake Tahoe and the Caldor Fire
					

The Caldor Fire is established in the Tahoe basin the the worst possible spot for firefighting. Why? ABC10's Rob Carlmark explains.




					www.abc10.com


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 31, 2021)

SeaDoc said:


> I saw it coming! Naysayers be damned… Best to listen, and consider the possibilities than to demean those with differing views.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulations, your team is winning.

I looks to me like they are going to try to hold at the edge of the "urban" area, though maps already show some hotspots on Meyers streets.  If they are able to hold (there is less fuel in developed areas, but still plenty of fuel as SLT is peppered with big pines, though I expect less fuel on the floor), I see the main front of the fire moving to the ENE into wilderness.  On the North front of the fire, still West of the developed area, there is a chain of lakes that should allow fighters to attack several chokepoints.  Embers can waft across these small lakes, so here's hoping.


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 31, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> The "Property Updates" link on owners.marriottvacationclub.com and on marriott.com for both Timber Lodge and Grand Residence Club, Lake Tahoe read:
> 
> _"This property has been temporarily closed."
> "This property is under weather advisory."_
> ...


Our check in date was supposed to be Saturday, Aug 28th, for a week's stay at Timber Lodge. We exchanged our Marriott Ocean Watch week. We had an exchange for Tiber Lodge for  last August,  and we ended up adding eplus so we could re trade from last summer.  I started calling Interval when the air quality became an issue over a week ago. They told me if the resort is open, there is nothing that can be done. I still had 1 trade left on the eplus, but it had expired 2 weeks ago, and Interval would not budge on allowing me to use that last trade. I was told If the resort closes, then they might be able to do something. Yesterday when they closed, I called back Interval and they issued what they called a "Bonus week" I don't think it's worth much, but at least its something. The Bonus week or replacement week shows it has an exp date of 1 year, but it will not let me search passed the end of this September. I am not sure why. I will have to call them back and find out why


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 31, 2021)

vlapinta said:


> Our check in date was supposed to be Saturday, Aug 28th, for a week's stay at Timber Lodge. We exchanged our Marriott Ocean Watch week. We had an exchange for Tiber Lodge for  last August,  and we ended up adding eplus so we could re trade from last summer.  I started calling Interval when the air quality became an issue over a week ago. They told me if the resort is open, there is nothing that can be done. I still had 1 trade left on the eplus, but it had expired 2 weeks ago, and Interval would not budge on allowing me to use that last trade. I was told If the resort closes, then they might be able to do something. Yesterday when they closed, I called back Interval and they issued what they called a "Bonus week" I don't think it's worth much, but at least its something. The Bonus week or replacement week shows it has an exp date of 1 year, but it will not let me search passed the end of this September. I am not sure why. I will have to call them back and find out why



I vaguely remember a few different threads discussing the various ways that these special closure-related II replacement weeks work; hopefully someone who is more familiar will jump in and be able to help you figure it out.

Other than that, thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2021)

SeaDoc said:


> I saw it coming! Naysayers be damned… Best to listen, and consider the possibilities than to demean those with differing views.



Your glee over this tragic event is unbecoming.


----------



## SeaDoc (Aug 31, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Your glee over this tragic event is unbecoming.



Nothing gleeful at all. I own there at Timber Lodge. In fact, I started this topic with concern and was summarily mocked by people like you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tkhalaska (Aug 31, 2021)

We have a wedding scheduled for Sept 11 at Northstar.  The resort has now closed until Sept 6, and there is no information coming from them to give me any idea on if they will be open by then.  I do realize this has more to do with air quality and they don't want to cancel events too far in advance to avoid losing revenue, but I do think they should give large events like weddings more lead time.  The only upside to this is her wedding anniversary won't be 9/11.


----------



## MikeM132 (Sep 1, 2021)

Tkhalaska said:


> We have a wedding scheduled for Sept 11 at Northstar.  The resort has now closed until Sept 6, and there is no information coming from them to give me any idea on if they will be open by then.


 Since in this case they have no idea what will happen and the closure is totally out of their control, it's pretty hard to fault a venue for not giving you information, I think. Marriott Timber Lodge is just closed...no further info, which I fully respect. FYI, as of last night the latest info I saw still says they expect full containment by Sept 8. That does not say what gets burned before they contain it, though.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Sep 1, 2021)

Here is a recent picture from the Lake, Not good!


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 1, 2021)

tahoeJoe said:


> Here is a recent picture from the Lake, Not good!
> View attachment 39398



That has to be Lower Echo Lake, not Lake Tahoe.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Sep 1, 2021)

Maybe, but sadly it's just a matter of time. So many people will be impacted, very sad.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 1, 2021)

tahoeJoe said:


> Maybe, but sadly it's just a matter of time. So many people will be impacted, very sad.



So far it has just brushed the South end of Meyers and it looks like the force is driving ENE instead of North.  Unless they can't contain the fire from Spreading Northward, Tahoe City/Stateline and up to Tahoma look like they will be spared.  That northern edge has held well over two days of really tough conditions.  I'm still optimistic.  Though I'll admit I'm surprised how fast the flames hopped over the mountain peaks.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 1, 2021)

@SeaDoc No one was mocking you. What people were saying was that the odds are extremely low. I was traveling with a retired CalFire senior manager last week. The odds of going over a summit has never happened until this year with the Dixie Fire and now this one. Lots of fireproof granite above the treeline, topography etc.

Currently, if today's afternoon winds are favorable, it may miss South Lake Tahoe completely. See this excellent YouTube report.

1 Sept AM Fire UPDATE Caldor/Dixie - YouTube


----------



## gln60 (Sep 1, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @SeaDoc No one was mocking you. What people were saying was that the odds are extremely low. I was traveling with a retired CalFire senior manager last week. The odds of going over a summit has never happened until this year with the Dixie Fire and now this one. Lots of fireproof granite above the treeline, topography etc.
> 
> Currently, if today's afternoon winds are favorable, it may miss South Lake Tahoe completely. See this excellent YouTube report.
> 
> 1 Sept AM Fire UPDATE Caldor/Dixie - YouTube


@SeaDoc is entitled to his Opinion…just like you are.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 1, 2021)

AND given the low odds if he were betting horses, he'd be a very rich man today.  Black swan events do happen. Nothing personal, people were simply stating the odds.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 1, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @gln60 AND given the low odds if he were betting horses, he'd be a very rich man today.  Black swan events do happen. Nothing personal, people were simply stating the odds.



Still hasn't won the bet, btw.  South Lake Tahoe is not burning.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 1, 2021)

Enough. People who have valid concerns about how the ongoing fire and these resort closures will affect them have more important things to worry about than who wins a TUG war. Let's get back on track, please.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 1, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


>



HEY!! I resemble that remark!!


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 3, 2021)

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/09/03/us/caldor-fire-lake-tahoe.html


----------



## vikingsholm (Sep 4, 2021)

Here's a good article on how they stopped this beast from wreaking havoc in South Lake and Meyers. They are developing new techniques to combat these fires that are changing in nature with the climate, and they realized they had to throw a LOT of resources and smart planning at it in a hurry.

Great job, guys! It is inconceivable to imagine a fire thoroughly ripping through this national treasure. The tools are there to stop it in all but the most extreme cases, if we decide in time to dedicate them to the cause.









						How South Lake Tahoe was saved
					

For a decade, Tahoe has been building a defense to save its neighborhoods from wildfires...




					www.sfgate.com


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 4, 2021)

vikingsholm said:


> Here's a good article on how they stopped this beast from wreaking havoc in South Lake and Meyers. They are developing new techniques to combat these fires that are changing in nature with the climate, and they realized they had to throw a LOT of resources and smart planning at it in a hurry.
> 
> Great job, guys! It is inconceivable to imagine a fire thoroughly ripping through this national treasure. The tools are there to stop it in all but the most extreme cases, if we decide in time to dedicate them to the cause.
> 
> ...


From what I read in that article, it seemed to be mostly luck (that was what one fire official indicated). Conditions turned more favorable for fighting and containing the fire. Ultimately it also comes down to resources and weather conditions.


----------



## vikingsholm (Sep 4, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> From what I read in that article, it seemed to be mostly luck (that was what one fire official indicated). Conditions turned more favorable for fighting and containing the fire. Ultimately it also comes down to resources and weather conditions.


Definitely some luck, but they did a lot of strategic work on bulldozing lines, doing some backfires, planning where and how to defend structures, and bringing in significantly more firefighters and other resources than might normally occur, which are all detailed in the article. Plus working their asses off for days without breaks. It also mentions the years of work that have gone into convincing residents to create defensible space and gave examples of how that helped. Hard work, not just luck. Luck was mentioned by one person, then most of the article lays out all of the steps they took to stop it, many of them above and beyond.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 5, 2021)

vikingsholm said:


> Definitely some luck, but they did a lot of strategic work on bulldozing lines, doing some backfires, planning where and how to defend structures, and bringing in significantly more firefighters and other resources than might normally occur, which are all detailed in the article. Plus working their asses off for days without breaks. It also mentions the years of work that have gone into convincing residents to create defensible space and gave examples of how that helped. Hard work, not just luck. Luck was mentioned by one person, then most of the article lays out all of the steps they took to stop it, many of them above and beyond.


All of those things happen on each and every wildland fire in CA, and has for decades. It is the dedication of firefighters that respond when called.  We have lots deployed to Tahoe from down here in San Dieego and throughout the state. Luckily there are resources available as there are not a lot of active fires in the state.


----------



## vikingsholm (Sep 6, 2021)

Another interesting article with graphics, maps and photos of how the specific challenges of the Caldor fire were addressed, some through traditional methods, others that had to be decided somewhat on the fly:









						Maps and diagrams: How firefighters are combating the Caldor Fire through wilderness, ski resorts and residential areas
					

Firefighters have employed different strategies based on terrain, weather and threats to property or lives. Here’s a look at how they’ve battled the fierce blaze.




					www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## vikingsholm (Sep 7, 2021)

Another in what seems like a near daily series on the Caldor fire in the Chron - unusual and new techniques used to fight this unusual fire, including night vision helicopters, clearing space and evacuations further in advance of the fire than usual, and continuous use of snowmaking equipment to hose down and dampen the surroundings prior to arrival of the fire.









						The Caldor Fire blew past every barrier firefighters put up. This is how they finally tamed it
					

The Caldor Fire, which has been destroying houses and forests for weeks as it rampages...




					www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## MikeM132 (Sep 7, 2021)

There is a YouTube channel called "The Lookout" that is done by a fireman and is not the "official" source but is outstanding. The guy knows his stuff, has fought wildfires himself, and uses infrared maps overlayed on a 3D map he scrolls around in so you can really see the terrain. He does say that bulldozer lines just don't work by themselves in this kind of fire. You need calm weather to set a prescribed burn along with it so it can help stop the spread. When it is super dry and windy the fire blows way over traditional bulldozer lines. I have been watching every single official incident presentation for well over a week now. When they set up the East Zone command in Heavenly parking lot I pretty much knew they thought the fire hitting that area was a long shot. Now what I'm trying to find out is what is open, when they expect tourists to come back, etc.. Perhaps too early to tell right now, but some of us are trying to figure out if we should cancel or not.


----------



## vikingsholm (Sep 7, 2021)

MikeM132 said:


> There is a YouTube channel called "The Lookout" that is done by a fireman and is not the "official" source but is outstanding. The guy knows his stuff, has fought wildfires himself, and uses infrared maps overlayed on a 3D map he scrolls around in so you can really see the terrain. He does say that bulldozer lines just don't work by themselves in this kind of fire. You need calm weather to set a prescribed burn along with it so it can help stop the spread. When it is super dry and windy the fire blows way over traditional bulldozer lines. I have been watching every single official incident presentation for well over a week now. When they set up the East Zone command in Heavenly parking lot I pretty much knew they thought the fire hitting that area was a long shot. Now what I'm trying to find out is what is open, when they expect tourists to come back, etc.. Perhaps too early to tell right now, but some of us are trying to figure out if we should cancel or not.


I watched that guy regularly after I discovered the site too in the week as it was approaching south lake. His google earth type fire mapping graphics and descriptions were very useful to help understand how the fire was actually moving and reacting to the conditions, sometimes a with a couple different updates per day.


----------



## MikeM132 (Sep 8, 2021)

I note the hub.vacationclub.com site for Timber Lodge says they are not open but staff is preparing to open and anyone with a reservation impacted by closure will get email from the resort. I got nothing yet, but I'm guessing they are like me....waiting a little to see what happens with the fire. It does sound a little scary as though they will not reopen under the evacuation warning although it does not come right out and say that. I am supposed to check in Sept 25. I would like to either cancel or find something else by the 15th, hopefully, so I have some time. THis looks like it might well be a very expensive non-vacation for me at this point.


----------



## MikeM132 (Sep 9, 2021)

While SLT is in evacuation  warning status, Marriott is closed but preparing to reopen (from website), I could not get any info on whether non-residents are allowed in, if anything is open, etc. I wrote the Mayor. Her husband replied which I will paste below. I am pretty impressed they took the time to answer somebody like me at all, let alone with this detail:
Mike,
I am the CEO of the South Tahoe Chamber of Commerce. My wife, the Mayor forwarded your question. In truth, we only returned to our home today. A few stores and gas stations are reopened and the county portions out past the airport are not yet allowed to return with highway 50 also closed for mop up operations. The air is still smokey. Still I believe that within two weeks the town will be pretty close to back to normal. It is just taking time for the 40,000 people from throughout the South shore to find their way back home from the far away places some have evacuated to.
Please call me if you need more information,
Duane Wallace
530 545 3563


----------



## jvall (Sep 11, 2021)

We were supposed to start our week at Timber Lodge on Sept 4th when all of South Shore was evacuated.  We did not have insurance.  To my surprise, Interval refunded my exchange fee and reinstated our week, so I am not out anything.  Last year, our trip to Hawaii was canceled due to Covid. We basically lost our week and did not get any refund.  Maybe they got tired of everyone complaining.  In any case, I am reasonably happy with Interval for now.


----------



## MikeM132 (Sep 12, 2021)

Looking daily for any scrap of an update on opening. The "Shops at Heavenly Village" has 3 webcams which are working. This AM (Sunday) I see lights on in the condos across from the mini-golf. They were not on before. What does this mean? Who knows. Sign of life, maybe. I'm not sure that is aiming at Timber Lodge or Grand Residence but it's one of the two. Looking up, I think.


----------



## MikeM132 (Sep 14, 2021)

I received official confirmation last night from Marriott that the Lake Tahoe resorts will reopen Sept 17.
While they are closed you can text a question to 407-358-3745 (this is an Orlando number for the curious). I did and received the following:

Our resort is reopening on the 17th so your reservation is good.


----------



## vlapinta (Sep 14, 2021)

jvall said:


> We were supposed to start our week at Timber Lodge on Sept 4th when all of South Shore was evacuated.  We did not have insurance.  To my surprise, Interval refunded my exchange fee and reinstated our week, so I am not out anything.  Last year, our trip to Hawaii was canceled due to Covid. We basically lost our week and did not get any refund.  Maybe they got tired of everyone complaining.  In any case, I am reasonably happy with Interval for now.


Curious what you mean by reinstated your week? We were supposed to check in that week as well. We are Marriott owners, and exchanged into the first week in Sept for this year. We originally were supposed to go last year in August, and had to cancel because of Covid. Last year Interval let us add retrade so we were able to get the first  week in September. Unfortunatly it was the week they started evacuations. Interval gave us a replacement week good for 1 year  but it has lots of restrictions. I can only look 1 month out, so doubt it will have much trading value


----------



## jvall (Sep 25, 2021)

They refunded our $154 exchange fee and the week we used for the exchange is again available for another exchange; it shows "unredeemed deposit".  It is as though we never made an exchange.  Last year, when we lost our Hawaii vacation due to Covid, we also got some compensation, but like you, it had lots of restrictions that made it useless.


----------

